# Favorite Movie Scenes



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm sure that everyone of us has enough scenes to fill an entire thread. But let's share them, one at a time.  That means that if you have a whole bunch, do everyone else a favor and only post them one at a time, say one per day. 

I'll get things started with the iconic car chase scene from Bullitt -the scene that defined the car chase.  Much imitated but almost never equaled.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 16, 2022)

Gee, where to start! Hope we don’t have to find and post the actual scene clip here to qualify.

Here’s one of mine and my family favorites:
Die Hard - the original 
Bruce Willis, as he is crammed in the air vent with a lighter trying to fight the terrorists and says:
“Sure…come out to the coast. We’ll have a few laughs, have some fun…”

Our family uses this line whenever a “fun” situation turns bad, like lousy weather while on vacation. 
A classic movie scene! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 16, 2022)

:


----------



## MdRef (Mar 16, 2022)

*"I gots to know" *


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 16, 2022)

Bette Davis in closing scene from "Now Voyager* - Don't Let's Ask for the Moon- We have the Stars







Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2022)

"I'll have what she's having!"


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 16, 2022)

The cliff scene is the best!


----------



## Janann (Mar 16, 2022)

Luvtoride said:


> Gee, where to start! Hope we don’t have to find and post the actual scene clip here to qualify.
> 
> Here’s one of mine and my family favorites:
> Die Hard - the original
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2022)

I found one of mine.  It's from Indiana Jones, Raiders of the Lost Arc"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2022)

Monty Python & The Holy Grail: "...It's just a flesh wound..."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2022)

oops - I forgot my one per day rule.


----------



## WManning (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Superchief (Mar 16, 2022)

Well, we had the opening scene on another thread. The duel scene is my favorite.





Edited: Now in English


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2022)

I always liked this movie especially this clip.

Bill


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 16, 2022)

The end of Body Heat when William Hurt realizes Kathleen Turner is still alive.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 16, 2022)

I mentioned in another thread that Field of Dreams is one of my favorites. I love Kevin Costner and James Earl Jones. I lost a teenage son a couple of years after the movie came out and I can’t watch the final scene without sobbing uncontrollably, both in sadness and with joy. Obviously, it reminds me of losing my son, but it also brings back those wonderful memories of he and I playing catch in our yard.

Field of Dreams - Maybe this is heaven!


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 16, 2022)

Put the candle back! (Plus many more)






Cheers


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 16, 2022)

Just because I was in Jr Hi and life was good!


----------



## DrQ (Mar 16, 2022)

*Where'd the road go...*





*What we've got here is failure to communicate...




*


----------



## DrQ (Mar 16, 2022)

sdbrier said:


> Just because I was in Jr Hi and life was good!


I loved Jerry Reed in the four Burt Reynolds movies he was in.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2022)

DrQ said:


> *What we've got here is failure to communicate...*


Classic!!!!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 16, 2022)

a two-fer, Charlie don't surf and I love the smell of napalm in the morning.






Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2022)

The French taunter is my favorite scene from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## DrQ (Mar 16, 2022)

artringwald said:


> The French taunter is my favorite scene from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


I've been SOOO tempted to use this clip in the COVID sub-forum.


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 16, 2022)

Love this scene in Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan.  Jack Ryan works for the CIA but has to say that he has a logistics management job in the State Department.  While talking to a woman that he just met, a Coast Guard helicopter picks him up to help interrogate a high value terrorist target that he identified.  I would love to be at a party and make such a dramatic exit and leave behind an unforgettable impression on the woman that I just met


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 17, 2022)

CASABLANCA SCENE WHERE LOUIE IS SHOCKED THAT GAMBLING IS GOING ON IN RICK'S CAFE







RICHARD


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2022)

A new day, a repost.  Two of my favorites from the Blues Brothers.  "Fix the cigarette lighter" and "Hit it"


----------



## plpgma (Mar 17, 2022)

Open the Pod Bay Doors, HAL!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## DrQ (Mar 17, 2022)

Dan O'Bannon's & John Carpenter's Dark Star (Their film debut)


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Mar 17, 2022)

Seeing that this is a travel related forum


----------



## wilma (Mar 17, 2022)

Nobody’s perfect line at the end of Some like it hot—


----------



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2022)

This one.







I'm reading the new biography of Buster Keaton and there is a long explanation of this scene, how it was planned and done. They built the window around him and marked his spot with two big nails for him to put his heels on. There were only two inches of room around him on each side, so he had to hit that mark exactly.


----------



## wyannuzzi (Mar 17, 2022)

Right turn Clyde


----------



## DrQ (Mar 18, 2022)

*One big happy Starfleet ...*





*Khhaaannnnn!*


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Bette Davis in closing scene from "Now Voyager* - Don't Let's Ask for the Moon- We have the Stars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, now I get the song Betty Davis Eyes.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2022)

RICK IN CASABLANCA "OF ALL THE GIN JOINTS IN ALL THE TOWNS, IN.ALL THE WORLD, SHE WALKS INTO MINE"







RICHARD


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I mentioned in another thread that Field of Dreams is one of my favorites. I love Kevin Costner and James Earl Jones. I lost a teenage son a couple of years after the movie came out and I can’t watch the final scene without sobbing uncontrollably, both in sadness and with joy. Obviously, it reminds me of losing my son, but it also brings back those wonderful memories of he and I playing catch in our yard.
> 
> Field of Dreams - Maybe this is heaven!



I get it. Some times a song or show reminds us of some one and even though we are smiling thinking of them an occasional tear appears out of no where. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2022)

This scene was my inspiration for doing some incredible things back in the day.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2022)

"You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve?"


----------



## Ubil (Mar 18, 2022)

WManning said:


>


I frequently imagine Jack Nicholson saying "More Cowbell!" instead of "You Can't Handle the Truth!".


----------



## WManning (Mar 18, 2022)

Ubil said:


> I frequently imagine Jack Nicholson saying "More Cowbell!" instead of "You Can't Handle the Truth!".


One of my favorite from SNL!


----------



## Superchief (Mar 18, 2022)

Airplane has several memorable scenes.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2022)

"I'll Be Baack!"


----------



## WManning (Mar 18, 2022)

This one was also a classic.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2022)

Closing Casablanca scene - Louie, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship 






Richard


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2022)

Leave the Gun. Take the cannoli.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 19, 2022)

The intro to Top Gun.  Both music and carrier deck action. 






The ultimate thrill ride is a Cat Shot.

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 19, 2022)

American Beauty "plastic bag" scene.






Kurt


----------



## DrQ (Mar 19, 2022)

*Nuke The Site From Orbit ... You can bill me*





*This is it, we're going to die ...*


----------



## vikingsholm (Mar 20, 2022)

Two scenes, back to back.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2022)

Javier Barden in No Country for Old Men - Coin Toss







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2022)

It's a Wonderful Life- George Bailey and Clarence








Richard


----------



## easyrider (Mar 21, 2022)

This really cracked me up when we saw this at the theater.

Bill


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2022)

"He choose poorly" is a meme within my family.  I hope Putin is considering that he may have chosen poorly.


----------



## Ubil (Mar 28, 2022)

My mom couldn't stop crying whenever she saw this, but she loved the movie and watched it often.   The movie is about three veterans returning from WW II.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 29, 2022)

Beetlejuice was a meh movie for me, but I love the closet scene - "We just have to pray the other closets are bigger than this one." as Catherine O'Hara does Catherine O'Hara.


----------



## vikingsholm (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## JudyH (Mar 30, 2022)

The scene from “Lawrence of Arabia” where he states ‘Nothing is written’”. Since I don’t believe in fate or anything is “meant to be”.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 30, 2022)

The other Beetlejuice scene I loved was the dinner party scene with the always marvelous Catherine O'Hara singing Day-O (The Banana Boat song)


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 30, 2022)

Ford vs Ferrari "Mollie slow down"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2022)

Jake and Elwood "See the light". Featuring James Brown.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 8, 2022)

Peters Sellers was brilliant in all three roles he played. My favorite line in Dr. Strangelove is "The whole point of a doomsday machine is lost if you keep it a secret. WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL THE WORLD. EH?!"


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 8, 2022)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 8, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Jake and Elwood "See the light". Featuring James Brown.




love the backflips.

As an OBTW, there is a bridge in Steamboat Springs CO across the Yampa River with official name “James Brown Soul Center of the Universe Bridge”. He was there for the dedication.

Cheers


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 9, 2022)

I'll bend the rules a little for TV programming.  The South Park parents go Aspen - a free weekend in a condo for attending a 30-minute presentation. Finally the escape the presentation and get to hit the slopes ...









						Exclusive Passes - South Park | South Park Studios US
					

The parents ride a chairlift into another presentation.




					southpark.cc.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2022)

CAT BALLOU - ENDING SCENE








Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 17, 2022)

Too many Peter Sellers scenes but this one is a favorite


----------



## artringwald (Apr 17, 2022)

Madeline Kahn is such a good whiner.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 18, 2022)

I too am often confused.


----------



## sdbrier (Apr 18, 2022)

Still a classic!


----------



## artringwald (Apr 21, 2022)

So many hilarious Pink Panther scenes, but this is my favorite.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2022)

The Castle Anthrax.  More Monty Python goodness.  Viewer warning - some parts might not meet current PC standards.

"let me face the peril" has become a family meme.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2022)

Bourne Supremacy - the original ending.

First, is the penultimate scene with Bourne apologizing to Irena for killing her parents, The clip ends with Bourne limping through the park in front of Irena's apartment building.






The next clip is the original ending for the movie, with Bourne collapsing in the park due to his injuries. This follows seamlessly with the Irena Neski apology clip.






After shooting was ended, they decided to reshoot the ending shown in the final version, in which Bourne returns to New York and calls Pamela Landy on her cell phone.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 22, 2022)

In honor of Robert Morse - RIP:


----------



## joestein (Apr 22, 2022)

My daughter loves the 90s movie - Army of the Dead with Bruce Campbell (I am big fan of him as well - king of B movie actors).

His characters are always snarky and have tons of great quote, but this is her favorite:


----------



## artringwald (Apr 23, 2022)

The Princess Bride! Queen of Garbage!


----------



## DrQ (Apr 23, 2022)

*The Princess Bride. The wedding ceremony:*





*My Name Is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father ... now prepare to die*


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 24, 2022)

Still get goosebumps…


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 25, 2022)

Marisa Tomei - Automotive Expert.   From My Cousin Vinny


----------



## DrQ (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> "I'll have what she's having!"


----------



## artringwald (Apr 27, 2022)

It's about time somebody did one from Shrek.


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 27, 2022)

I do the cha-cha like a sissy girl.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 29, 2022)

"You're gonna need a bigger boat" wasn't in the script - it had  become a meme on the set, and Roy Scheider dropped it into this scene, where it fit perfectly.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 29, 2022)

But you ain't bona fide.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 30, 2022)

Two-fer (because these two scenes just belong together)

1. Deborah Kerr and Cary Grant - The tear-jerker ending to "An Affair to Remember"





​2. Sleepless In Seattle - Suzy's Emotional Retelling Of 'An Affair To Remember', prompting Sam and Greg to retell "The Dirty Dozen" in similar style.


----------



## sdbrier (May 1, 2022)

Caddyshack miracle round.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2022)

Airplane - Club Scene


----------



## artringwald (May 3, 2022)

The end of this clip has already been posted, but I had to post the beginning too. I was reminded of it because I got COVID and went to pick up the anti-viral script. The pharmacist said it was a miracle drug. Her name was not Max.   BTW, my symptoms were mild, not much different than a cold.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 3, 2022)

"When You Have To Shoot, Shoot, Don't Talk!" - The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly






Al Mulock plays the one-armed gunman who is shot by Tucco (Eli Wallach).  He also appears in the opening scene of Once Upon a Time in the West, where he is shot by Harmonica (Charles Bronson). During the filming of Once Upon a Time in the West he committed sucide by jumping from his hotel room window, while wearing the western garb for his role.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 3, 2022)

From My name is nobody


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 3, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> From My name is nobody


A greatly underappreciated movie.  Thanks.


----------



## dmbrand (May 3, 2022)

Just love Billy Crystal…and Jack Palance


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 3, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A greatly underappreciated movie.  Thanks.


A man's gotta quit sometime. . .

One of my favorite movies in my old age.

In all seriousness, one of the most philosophical westerns.

To get the full impact, it should be the second half of a double feature, with the movie _Warlock_ as the first feature.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 9, 2022)

Another great car chase scene in which almost an entire town is destroyed - this one from the underappreciated film, "The Flim Flam Man".  This was shot in 1967, before "What's Up Doc" - note that having a ladder knocked out from underneath a banner hanger, leaving the banner hanger suspended in the air holding on the cable, appeared first in this film.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 11, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> "When You Have To Shoot, Shoot, Don't Talk!" - The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The opening scene from "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly", in which we are introduced to Tuco (Eli Wallach) as The Ugly.  It's also the lead-in to the scene above where Tuco tells Al Mulak's character, "When You Have To Shoot, Shoot, Don't Talk!"






One of the cinematic concepts that Sergio Leone liked to explore was that all that the viewer is aware of what is in the frame.  Much could be happening outside the frame, and the viewer will oblivious to that.  In this opening scene, Leone starts with a panoramic landscape view, distant focus. Then suddenly Al Mulak's face rotates into the frame, totally altering the focus of the scene from a distant landscape to a close-up view of the face.  Mulak was there all the time, but because he wasn't in the frame, the viewer didn't know. And when his face appears, the viewer's perception immediately changes .


----------



## dmbrand (May 12, 2022)

Liked this movie so much, we visited Tombstone last year.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 12, 2022)

Umpire Scene - Naked Gun


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2022)

*The Princess Bride - Wearing a Mask*


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (May 14, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2022)

*"Game Over Man. Game Over." Aliens - Bill Paxton*


----------



## DrQ (May 14, 2022)

Not a movie, but it should be:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2022)

DrQ said:


> Not a movie, but it should be:


It gets featured here on TUG almost every Thanksgiving.


----------



## dmbrand (May 14, 2022)

I miss John Candy. So glad we have still have his movies.


----------



## artringwald (May 15, 2022)

The World According to Garp. The plane crash.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2022)

Alien (1979) - Chestburster Scene. Restricted, apparently - you have to click on the "Watch on YouTube link".






And the Spaceballs reenactment


----------



## artringwald (May 15, 2022)

From Roxanne.






What's amazing is that Steve did his own stunts in Roxanne.









						Exercise like Steve Martin
					

A how-to, inspired by Martin's many memorable characters




					www.bendsource.com
				



!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2022)

Back to the Future - George KOs Biff and Marty takes over for Marvin at lead guitar ---


----------



## artringwald (May 16, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Back to the Future - George KOs Biff and Marty takes over for Marvin at lead guitar ---


I guess you guys aren't ready for that, but your kids are going to love it.


----------



## artringwald (May 16, 2022)

How did he manage to do this scene?


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 16, 2022)

Noir at its finest - even if it's color!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 16, 2022)

Blues Brothers is just one excellent clip after another.  Here's the wonderful Soul Food Cafe scene, with Aretha Franklin singing "Think". 






This was a difficult scene to film. Aretha said she never sang a song the same way twice, so she couldn't lip synch to the recording (or vice versa). John Landis eventually gave up and made do with that they had. 

Also love Lou Marini bar walking with his saxophone.  Marini was part of the SNL band; if you like Steve Martin's King Tut skit, Marini is the sax player hidden inside the sarcophagus.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 18, 2022)

As I said, Blues Brothers is one classic clip after another.  Surprised no one has yet posted the mall car chase scene.


----------



## artringwald (May 18, 2022)

Too many worthy scenes from this movie to pick just one, but I'll start with this.


----------



## dago (May 18, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm sure that everyone of us has enough scenes to fill an entire thread. But let's share them, one at a time.  That means that if you have a whole bunch, do everyone else a favor and only post them one at a time, say one per day.
> 
> I'll get things started with the iconic car chase scene from Bullitt -the scene that defined the car chase.  Much imitated but almost never equaled.


Without a doubt. Best part of the movie. I have the car chase taped for viewing anytime LOL. McQueen did most of his own driving


----------



## dago (May 18, 2022)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Seeing that this is a travel related forum


Gotta luv cousin Eddie


----------



## dago (May 18, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Marisa Tomei - Automotive Expert.   From My Cousin Vinny


Marisa Tomei deserved the OSCAR


----------



## dago (May 18, 2022)

WManning said:


> This one was also a classic.


Definitely a classic. I have the DIrty Harry collection(all 5 of them).


----------



## dago (May 18, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


>


My wife's favorite movie


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 19, 2022)

Animal House - Enter The Deathmobile


----------



## artringwald (May 19, 2022)

I loved the ending of Big Fish.


----------



## DrQ (May 19, 2022)

Double Secret Probation:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 19, 2022)

DrQ said:


> Double Secret Probation:


That was insulting the United States of America.  This is "Double Secret Probation" - the year we grab the bulls by the balls.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 19, 2022)

From a little known movie - Down Periscope.


----------



## dmbrand (May 20, 2022)

Not sure if it is the music, or the content of the scene, but I drop everything to run in and watch the scene…over and over.


----------



## jrb916 (May 20, 2022)

dmbrand said:


> Not sure if it is the music, or the content of the scene, but I drop everything to run in and watch the scene…over and over.


My of my favorite movies... this scene, the opening scene & the main battle when they leave the fort & are attacked are all great.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 20, 2022)

Thomas Crown Affair - 1999 with Rene Russo and Pierce Brosnan.  The moment when Crown realizes he has encountered a worthy adversary (sporting a spectacular updo).


----------



## dago (May 20, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Thomas Crown Affair - 1999 with Rene Russo and Pierce Brosnan.  The moment when Crown realizes he has encountered a worthy adversary (sporting a spectacular updo).


I like the 1968 version with Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway better. Huge McQueen fan. Not really a fan of Pierce Bronson. I guess I am just old.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 20, 2022)

dago said:


> I like the 1968 version with Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway better. Huge McQueen fan. Not really a fan of Pierce Bronson. I guess I am just old.


Both of them are good, but I prefer the 1999 version. I thought Rene Russo stole the movie.  In the 1968 version, I always felt as if the relationship between McQueen and Dunaway was forced; it seemed more natural with Brosnan and Russo.  The chess match in the 1968 version was the highlight of that movie.


----------



## dmbrand (May 20, 2022)

Loved Thomas Crown Affair, but probably for the scenes not available to clip. lol.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (May 21, 2022)

The best comedy of the 90's, IMO.


----------



## jrb916 (May 22, 2022)

Dazed & Confused...launched several of today’s stars


----------



## DrQ (May 24, 2022)




----------



## artringwald (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 24, 2022)




----------



## dmbrand (May 24, 2022)

This movie is nearly 70 years old. I never heard of Judy Holliday until this past weekend, watching It Should Happen to You on TCM. This was Jack Lemmon’s first movie as a leading man, and sadly, Judy passed away from cancer in 1965. I am going to hunt down her other movies….she is fabulous to watch.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2022)

Paris car chase - Bourne Identity. In my opinion, this scene is at the same caliber as the iconic Bullitt car chase (Post #1).  Like Bullitt, a combination of tautness and tension, with marvelous usage of a city as the backdrop for the chase.  Having Marie in the car with Jason is an excellent touch, as Franka Potente (as Marie) provides a nice foil and contrast with Jason's stern concentration as he's driving.


----------



## artringwald (May 26, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 26, 2022)

A note of thanks to all who have contributed to this thread.  The posts have rekindled old memories, reminded me of movies I wanted to see but didn't, added perspective on other memories, and inspired me to see movies I didn't know about before.  Most importantly, it helped me "get to know" some of you a bit more as you have shared what you like.

All of that is wonderful, and is what we desperately need more of in our world right now.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 26, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A note of thanks to all who have contributed to this thread.  The posts have rekindled old memories, reminded me of movies I wanted to see but didn't, added perspective on other memories, and inspired me to see movies I didn't know about before.  Most importantly, it helped me "get to know" some of you a bit more as you have shared what you like.
> 
> All of that is wonderful, and is what we desperately need more of in our world right now.



No scenes clips, so I have to use the trailer. My memorial day/start of summer movie. . .


----------



## dago (May 26, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> No scenes clips, so I have to use the trailer. My memorial day/start of summer movie. . .


Ah Annette 
My favorite mouseketeer  LOL


----------



## artringwald (May 27, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A note of thanks to all who have contributed to this thread.  The posts have rekindled old memories, reminded me of movies I wanted to see but didn't, added perspective on other memories, and inspired me to see movies I didn't know about before.  Most importantly, it helped me "get to know" some of you a bit more as you have shared what you like.
> 
> All of that is wonderful, and is what we desperately need more of in our world right now.


Thanks for starting this thread and for the one/day rule. It's kept me thinking of the many movies I have enjoyed over the years. Here's another oldie.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2022)

Shawshank Redemption - the Escape


----------



## artringwald (May 29, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2022)

Restaurant scene - first date.  From The Shop Around the Corner. 

You've Got Mail (with Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks) was a remake of The Shop Around the Corner.  Nora Ephron paid homage by naming Meg Ryan's Bookstore "The Shop Around the Corner".  This is clip the restaurant meeting scene with Jimmy Stewart and Margaret Sullavan, which is nicely reprised in You've Got Mail.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (May 29, 2022)

I used to watch this film as a kid, when it aired on the Disney Channel, in the 80's.  Twenty years later, working in a video store, a man asked me if we carried it, and if I had ever seen it.  Turns out, it was Bruce Dern.  He was in town, filming a Hallmark western.  Unlike the villains he plays, he's a very friendly and inquisitive guy.


----------



## DrQ (May 29, 2022)

90_Min_Sales_Pitch said:


> I used to watch this film as a kid, when it aired on the Disney Channel, in the 80's.  Twenty years later, working in a video store, a man asked me if we carried it, and if I had ever seen it.  Turns out, it was Bruce Dern.  He was in town, filming a Hallmark western.  Unlike the villains he plays, he's a very friendly and inquisitive guy.


They would show this at college during finals week with this as the beginning short:


----------



## dago (May 29, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Shawshank Redemption - the Escape


great movie - just got done watching it again. A good portion of the movie was filmed central Ohio(Malabar farm, Mohican State Park). Tourism increased drastically in that area as a result of the movie. The oak tree is no longer standing.


----------



## dmbrand (May 29, 2022)

I would watch Vincent Price horror flicks while babysitting late at night, some 40+ years ago. His acting skills have been labeled cheesy, but he sure entertained me. Being buried alive wasn’t even a thought for me until I saw this.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Thanks for starting this thread and for the one/day rule.


That one/day is tough at times.  Right now I've got about four clips I'm dying to add.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 30, 2022)

90_Min_Sales_Pitch said:


> I used to watch this film as a kid, when it aired on the Disney Channel, in the 80's.  Twenty years later, working in a video store, a man asked me if we carried it, and if I had ever seen it.  Turns out, it was Bruce Dern.  He was in town, filming a Hallmark western.  Unlike the villains he plays, he's a very friendly and inquisitive guy.


Bruce Dern did a wonderful job as the not-so-bright Joe Danby in Support Your Local Sheriff.  In the scene below, James Garner as the Sheriff incarcerates him in the jail with no bars.


----------



## dago (May 30, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bruce Dern did a wonderful job as the not-so-bright Joe Danby in Support Your Local Sheriff.  In the scene below, James Garner as the Sheriff incarcerates him in the jail with no bars.


Jack Elam is great also. Always enjoy watching him.


----------



## artringwald (May 30, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That one/day is tough at times. Right now I've got about four clips I'm dying to add.


There's so many clips mentioned, the hard part is trying to remember if one I was thing of has already been posted.

Here's one from a movie filmed on Kauai.


----------



## jme (May 30, 2022)

MIDNIGHT EXPRESS ending.

If you watched the whole movie, this ending is about as good as it ever gets. 
Hopelessness becomes unspeakable victory and freedom. 
That movie, a true story despite later being accused of being an embellishment of the actual horrors of Turkish imprisonment,
had a profound effect on me. Billy Davis should have received far more accolades, even an Oscar for his portrayal. 

How the ending came about was simply pure dumb luck, but you'll have to watch the movie to see how that perfect moment happened.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 30, 2022)

dago said:


> Jack Elam is great also. Always enjoy watching him.


If you want to see Jack Elam as a heavy, Watch an old TV series called _The Dakotas_.


----------



## Superchief (May 30, 2022)

The other thread about Wahlburgers reminded me of this scene, which is one of my favorites from Rock Star.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 31, 2022)

Surprised no one has posted any James Bond scenes yet.  

Goldfinger - "No Mr. Bond. I expect you to die."


----------



## dmbrand (May 31, 2022)

Advice that is timeless….


----------



## artringwald (May 31, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 1, 2022)

Wait Until Dark.  - If you're not familiar with the movie, Audrey Hepburn is playing a blind woman who is trapped in her apartment with a sadistic criminal.

I remember one time in high school when I  some girls were talking together about how scary this scene was and how they had screamed out loud in a movie theater.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 1, 2022)

dmbrand said:


> Advice that is timeless….


I love that movie!


----------



## artringwald (Jun 1, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Wait Until Dark.  - If you're not familiar with the movie, Audrey Hepburn is playing a blind woman who is trapped in her apartment with a sadistic criminal.
> 
> I remember one time in high school when I  heare a group of girls talking together about how this scene had caused each of them to scream out loud in a movie theater.



When we were dating, we saw that at a drive-in theater. Wow, was that scary!


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Wait Until Dark.  - If you're not familiar with the movie, Audrey Hepburn is playing a blind woman who is trapped in her apartment with a sadistic criminal.
> 
> I remember one time in high school when I  heare a group of girls talking together about how this scene had caused each of them to scream out loud in a movie theater.



This was a really good movie.


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 1, 2022)

@artringwald Loved American Graffiti…so many iconic scenes!

This thread has me reminiscing over the multitude of movies I watched on TBS in the 70’s. So nerdy, my favorite actors were Rock Hudson, James Mason, Cary Grant, and this one with Richard Harris…


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 2, 2022)

Psycho - shower scene


----------



## artringwald (Jun 2, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Psycho - shower scene



And here's the parody of that scene in Mel Brook's High Anxiety.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 2, 2022)

artringwald said:


> And here's the parody of that scene in Mel Brook's High Anxiety.


That's Mel Brooks in the shower.  Is he happy now???


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 3, 2022)

Romancing the Stone -"Joan Wilder - Welcome to Colombia"









						Romancing The Stone (1984) -- (Movie Clip) Welcome To Colombia!
					

Both their plans upset by the same bus wreck, American bird-smuggler Jack (Michael Douglas, who also produced) has agreed for $375 in Travelers Checks to help sidetracked romance novelist Joan (Kathleen Turner) find a phone, early in Robert Zemeckis Romancing The Stone, 1984.




					www.tcm.com


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 3, 2022)

My problem is that the scenes I'd like to show, aren't available. 

For example, the confirmed kill scene at the reviewing stand in _The Blue Max_.

Or the _Kelly's Heores _scene where Telly Savalas is haranging the German Colonel about why he dosen't care about a German conterattack.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 3, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> My problem is that the scenes I'd like to show, aren't available.
> 
> For example, the confirmed kill scene at the reviewing stand in _The Blue Max_.
> 
> Or the _Kelly's Heores _scene where Telly Savalas is haranging the German Colonel about why he dosen't care about a German conterattack.


clips are good, but not required.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 3, 2022)

Mel Brooks wrote directed and starred in High Anxiety. I think this is the funniest scene of the movie.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 3, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Wait Until Dark.  - If you're not familiar with the movie, Audrey Hepburn is playing a blind woman who is trapped in her apartment with a sadistic criminal.
> 
> I remember one time in high school when I  some girls were talking together about how scary this scene was and how they had screamed out loud in a movie theater.


The ending of this movie was one of the most suspenseful of any I've seen


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 3, 2022)

The stuff that dreams are made of. . .


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2022)

I recently received a 2-disc CD (via fund drive at the Seattle listener-supported classical music station) of John Williams conducting Berliner Philharmoniker in a selection of his movie scores.  One piece was Marion's Theme, from Raiders of the Lost Ark. And that brought to mind the Nepal bar fight scene, one of my favorite scenes from that movie.  (Marion's Theme wasn't used in that scene, however.) Marion was by far my favorite of all of the female leads in the IJ movies, and I enjoyed it when they brought Marion back in Crystal Skull, as well as the storyline of him having a son he didn't know about, who is carrying on in the same fashion.  

Karen Allen and Harrison Ford had an on-screen chemistry that was lacking in the second and third movies. I would have liked to see them continue together in the sequels, sort of an archaeologic Nick and Nora.  But apparently George Lucas wanted a different love interest in each story.

Anyway, here's a clip of the bar fight scene, as well as a link to Marion's Theme.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> The stuff that dreams are made of. . .


Good choice.  That was on my pending list.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 5, 2022)

Just in case it wasn't already included.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 5, 2022)

It's not the years, it's the mileage


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 5, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> It's not the years, it's the mileage


With Marion's Theme playing in the background.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 6, 2022)

Network (1976) - "I'm Mad as Hell and I'm not going to take it anymore". Peter Finch, playing newscaster Howard Beale.

It's uncanny how, nearly 50 years later, almost every word of his rant rings true today. 





> I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's worth, banks are going bust, shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter. Punks are running wild in the street and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it. We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat, and we sit watching our TV's while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be. We know things are bad - worse than bad. They're crazy. It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out anymore. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we are living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, 'Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone.'


----------



## artringwald (Jun 7, 2022)

Audrey Hepburn and Gregory Peck in Roman Holiday.


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 9, 2022)

“Why are you being so nice to me?”……”Because you’re letting me.”  The make up scene with Claire and Allison has remained with me, reminding me that one of the most caring/loving acts we women do for each other, is to make someone look and feel beautiful.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 9, 2022)

Here's an unpopular one.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 9, 2022)

From One Last Thing

"When you are born, you cry and the world is happy.  When you die, the world cries and you are happy."


----------



## dago (Jun 9, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Karen Allen and Harrison Ford had an on-screen chemistry that was lacking in the second and third movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


----------



## dago (Jun 9, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> With Marion's Theme playing in the background.


Karen Allen was great in Animal House also


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2022)

dago said:


> Karen Allen was great in Animal House also


That was how she landed the role in Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2022)

Karen Allen and Harrison Ford in Indiana Jones 4.  Two clips.  I wanted a clip of the scene in the truck to go with the first, but the only one I could find was the entire chase sequence.  But that sequence is also good in it's own right, so that one by itself is a twofer. 











Thanks to whoever prevailed in production to bring Karen Allen back.


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 10, 2022)

This cut is not filled with memorable one-liners or a well known classic scene.

It's just an excerpt from an Italian movie that I enjoyed, about a famous Chilean poet.

The movie comes pretty close to being a form of poetry itself. Just putting it out there to recommend to anyone who hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 11, 2022)

Harvey. I agree with Elwood and recommend pleasant.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 11, 2022)

Robin Hood Men In Tights: The Night Is Young


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 12, 2022)

Gaslight (1944) - A Wife's Revenge

The key ending scene from the movie that gave us "gaslight" as a verb. In which Ingrid Bergman turns the table on Charles Boyer.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 13, 2022)

This may be stretching the limits of good taste here, but... From Blake Edward's movie SOB


----------



## dago (Jun 13, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> This may be stretching the limits of good taste here, but... From Blake Edward's movie SOB


I never was a fan of Julie Andrews, but I have to admit, I enjoyed that.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2022)

Star Trek IV The Voyage Home (1986) Spock and Kirk Ride The Bus

I love the dialogue starting at 1:10 in the clip:


> S:       The use of language has altered since our arrival.  It is currently laced with, shall I say, more colorful metaphors.  “Double dumb-ass on you.”, and so forth.
> 
> K:   You mean the profanity?
> 
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 15, 2022)

Bull Durham - What Crash Davis believes (crude language alert):


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 16, 2022)

From _What A Way To Go_


----------



## artringwald (Jun 16, 2022)

Better Off Dead. I was going to use one of the "I want my two dollars" scenes, but this is my favorite.


----------



## DrQ (Jun 16, 2022)

Opening credits of It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 18, 2022)

This is probably my favorite scene from The Sting - because of the way it plays with viewer expectations.  We know that Doyle Lonegan has hired an assassin to take out Johnny Hooker (Robert Redford's character).  When Johnny and Selina meet, we're rooting for them as two lost souls. connecting at a diner. 

So as the scene unfolds, we think that the guy who appears behind Johnny and aims, gun in hand, is the assassin.  But the scene suddenly inverts the build-up.  Excellent movie making.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2022)

The Parade Scene: Ferris Bueller's Day Off

This scene would be wonderful if it were just the parade scene.  But what elevates it to me is the counter point dialog and interactions between Cameron and Sloane, about what's next in life. Which nicely mirrors the deeper context of the movie about the end of childhood.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 22, 2022)

*The Big Lebowski - The Bereaved Donny's Ashes*

I've told my family that after I'm dead, I don't think it will matter one whit to me what happens with my bodily remains.  So any ceremony they choose to do will be for them, and not for me. Thus they should do whatever has meaning for them. And that being said, if it is important to them to have me provide guidance to them for said disposal of my remains, an option would be the Kipu Kai shoreline on Kauai. 

Kipu Kai is also very windy.  So I've also cautioned them to plan in advance to avoid a Lebowski moment. And I think I would smile if they used a Folgers can. Though I don't think it would matter to me if they used Maxwell House, Leggs Egg, Tupperware container, Ziploc baggie, or tchotchke doll to contain my "remains" prior to disposal.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 24, 2022)

More Cool Hand Luke - 50 eggs.  With Luke laid out in crucifix at the end.

I first saw Cool Hand Luke when I was in high school, at the Bloomington Drive-In Theater in Bloomington Minnesota. The Drive-In was on the south side of I-494, between Portland and Cedar Avenues, very close to the old Metropolitan Stadium (now the Mall of America). I'm sure I wasn't there on a date, because I remember too much of the movie for it to have been a drive-in movie date.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 24, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I first saw Cool Hand Luke when I was in high school, at the Bloomington Drive-In Theater in Bloomington Minnesota. The Drive-In was on the south side of I-494, between Portland and Cedar Avenues, very close to the old Metropolitan Stadium (now the Mall of America). I'm sure I wasn't there on a date, because I remember too much of the movie for it to have been a drive-in movie date.


Sadly, the last drive-in in the Twin Cities may be toast. According to the article, there are still 5 drive-ins left in Minnesota. When we moved here, I thought it was odd to have drive-ins where the sun doesn't set until 9 PM in the summer.









						Questions remain about future of the Vali-Hi Drive-In
					

Moviegoers all across Minnesota are wondering the fate of the Vali-Hi Drive-in.




					www.fox9.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 26, 2022)

Pale Rider - You shouldn't play with matches.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 26, 2022)

Deliverance - Arrow Through the Heart


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 26, 2022)

A fun one from Rio Bravo, one of the better westerns that's stood the test of time.

Two of the smoothest voices of the times, too.






From the Outlaw Josey Wales:


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## dago (Jun 28, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> A fun one from Rio Bravo, one of the better westerns that's stood the test of time.
> 
> Two of the smoothest voices of the times, too.
> 
> ...


Rio Bravo was one of my favorite John Wayne movies. Ricky was just a teenager then.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 29, 2022)

Where we learn who was "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" -






title track by Gene Pitney


----------



## artringwald (Jun 29, 2022)

The Goonies - Chunk confesses to the Fratellis


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2022)

I love this scene.....


----------



## chapjim (Jun 29, 2022)

Another one from The Big Lebowski -- I'll try to extract the clip.

Anyway, it's the opening scene -- Jeff Bridges is in Ralph's grocery buying half & half for his white Russians.  Gum-smacking cashier gives him the look while he writes a check for $0.67.


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 29, 2022)

Watching the Better Off Dead scene brought back memories of my favorite John Cusak film…The Sure Thing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 2, 2022)

Opening scene from Godfather 1.  This scene so wonderfully sets the stage for all of the ensuing themes of the entire Godfather trilogy.


----------



## spirit1 (Jul 3, 2022)

It was many years ago when I saw A Guide for a Married Man.
I do not remember who was in it...or what it was about.....but I do remember this scene.  Maybe because even at 20 I realized that some people were like Charlie...and I swore I would never be that way.

The great Deny deny deny scene.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 3, 2022)

spirit1 said:


> It was many years ago when I saw A Guide for a Married Man.
> I do not remember who was in it...or what it was about.....but I do remember this scene.  Maybe because even at 20 I realized that some people were like Charlie...and I swore I would never be that way.
> 
> The great Deny deny deny scene.


Reminiscent of Gaslight, with Ingrid Bergman and Charles Boyer.  The movie that made gaslight into a verb.


----------



## ohioelk (Jul 3, 2022)

I always though this was one of the best put together scenes. The use of the baby carriage ramps up the tension in a different way.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 3, 2022)

The classic, original baby carriage scene during the Odessa Steps massacre in Sergei Eisenstein's masterpiece - "Battleship Potemkin" (1925)







Richard


----------



## Superchief (Jul 3, 2022)

ohioelk said:


> I always though this was one of the best put together scenes. The use of the baby carriage ramps up the tension in a different way.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great movie. I think of this scene every time I travel through Chicago Union Station.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 3, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The classic, original baby carriage scene during the Odessa Steps massacre in Sergei Eisenstein's masterpiece - "Battleship Potemkin" (1925)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The similar mounted saber charge from Dr. Zhivago:


----------



## spirit1 (Jul 3, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The similar mounted saber charge from Dr. Zhivago:


I loved that movie.  This scene is still so powerful.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jul 3, 2022)

From _The Best Little Whorehouse In Texas_ - Slide On By. . .


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 5, 2022)

Dudley Moore and Peter Cook were a classic team.  I loved the original version of Bedazzled. Here's the great scene where Peter Cook (as the Devil) talks to Dudley Moore about his time as an angel in heaven.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 7, 2022)

I started this thread with the fantastic car chase scene from Bullitt.  Bullitt has a number of other iconic scenes.  But the Opening Title scene, with music by Lalo Schifrin, is also a classic, setting the neo-noir mood for the movie.









						Bullitt
					






					www.artofthetitle.com
				




Only at the end of the movie do you understand what is happening in that scene.  In fact, it didn't recognize what was happening until I saw Bullitt a second time, after knowing the story line.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 7, 2022)

Since you brought up Bullitt again, I feel obligated to post this again, even though I posted it back in 2013.

When I was a service technician back in the 70's, I used to work on the same fax machine shown in this scene from Bullitt. It was noisy because it used an electromechanical stylus to print with carbon paper. I can tell they had to edit this scene, because it took 6 minutes for each page, not the 40 seconds in the movie. You gotta love the acoustic coupler.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 7, 2022)

I had decided to reference another Bullitt scene, and I spent at least 15 minutes reviewing scenes to select which one I wanted to use. Bullitt is so well known for the car chase scene, that much of the other nuance of the movie gets overlooked.

I was deciding among the opening credits, the hotel hit scene, the telecopier scene you posted, the airport scenes, a couple of the scenes between Bullitt (McQueen) and Chambers (Vaughan), and scenes with Jacqueline Bisset, showing the tensions in Bullitt's life. Ultimately, I decided to go with the opening credits.

FWIW - when I was looking at the clips, it struck me that there might be a connection between Frank Bullitt and Dirty Harry Callahan.  As it turns out, there is. Both characters are based on the same real-life SFPD investigator, Dave Toschi.









						This is the cop who inspired 'Dirty Harry' and 'Bullitt'
					

"Dirty" Harry Callahan and Frank Bullitt are as iconic as movie crimefighters get, and they're both inspired by the same man, Dave Toschi.




					www.wearethemighty.com
				




****

When Bullitt came out (when I was in high school) it was jarring to me to see Robert Vaughan playing a slimy character.  I only knew him as the upstanding Napoleon Solo, Ilya Kuryakin's partner in the "Man from UNCLE".  The effect of casting against type was somewhat the same as seeing Henry Fonda gunning down a farmsteading family in "Once Upon a Time in the West".


----------



## artringwald (Jul 7, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When Bullitt came out (when I was in high school) it was jarring to me to see Robert Vaughan playing a slimy character. I only knew him as the upstanding Napoleon Solo, Ilya Kuryakin's partner in the "Man from UNCLE".


My friends and I were all obsessed with "Man from UNCLE". I still think of Illya Kuryakin when I see Ducky (Dr. Mallard) on NCIS.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 7, 2022)

artringwald said:


> My friends and I were all obsessed with "Man from UNCLE". I still think of Illya Kuryakin when I see Ducky (Dr. Mallard) on NCIS.


My crowd was obsessed with "Get Smart".  That was the production that made "Sorry about that" into a meme - though the word "meme" didn't exist at that time.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

jme said:


> MIDNIGHT EXPRESS ending.
> 
> If you watched the whole movie, this ending is about as good as it ever gets.
> Hopelessness becomes unspeakable victory and freedom.
> ...



A depressing movie, but one of my favorites of all time...............


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

With James Caan passing away today, I remember the "I love Brian Piccolo scene" (actor speaking as Gayle Sayers).


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2022)

I had to add one in Honor of James Caan today.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jul 7, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My crowd was obsessed with "Get Smart".  That was the production that made "Sorry about that" into a meme - though the word "meme" didn't exist at that time.


"Would you believe" "just missed it by that much"?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2022)

ohioelk said:


> I always though this was one of the best put together scenes. The use of the baby carriage ramps up the tension in a different way.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...





MULTIZ321 said:


> The classic, original baby carriage scene during the Odessa Steps massacre in Sergei Eisenstein's masterpiece - "Battleship Potemkin" (1925)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also referenced in the trailer for Naked Gun 33-1/3


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2022)

Chase scene from The French Connection


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 10, 2022)

Before Fatal Attraction, there was Play Misty for Me, with Clint Eastwood and Jessica Walter (1971).  I had a friend who was working in a neighborhood movie theater in south Minneapolis, and when I was home from college he would let me in take in a movie with him.  I can't remember all the movies we saw together - but I do remember seeing Play Misty for Me, Let's Scare Jessica to Death, and The Andromeda Strain.

Play Misty for Me was also Eastwood's directorial debut. I'll take the liberty of putting up two clips from the movie. 

The first, the restaurant scene, I want to put up just because I'm pretty sure I recognize the restaurant where it was shot. There are two piers in the Monterey Marina, and in the 1970s one of them was a tourist locale and the second was an actual working pier for the still-existing Monterey fishing fleets, (Tourism has now taken over that pier as well.)  The restaurant was on the working pier; you descended down some stairs to get to it, and it served some well-priced, nourishing food.  I remember my first meal there - it was the first time I had an open face crab sandwich, on sourdough bread. To this Minnesota-bred boy, it was pretty wonderful.  The table I sat at must have been very close to the one in the scene.

The second clip is  part of the ending psycho climax.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 11, 2022)

Happy Trails, Hans - From Die Hard.

In filming this scene, when Alan Rickman is hanging in the air, holding onto Bonnie Bedalia's wrist, there was to be a three-count before the line supporting Alan Rickman would be released, dropping Rickman into a safety net.  Director John McTiernan had the effects team release on a one-count instead, without telling Rickman, to catch a truly panicked reaction by Rickman.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2022)

Spinal Tap - These Go To 11


----------



## GregT (Jul 15, 2022)

Another one….


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2022)

One of the best cinematic concluding schmaltz scenes of all time …






But schmaltzwise, still behind the conclusion of An Affair to Remember


----------



## artringwald (Jul 21, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But schmaltzwise, still behind the conclusion of An Affair to Remember


But not nearly as schmaltzy as the scene from A Dirty Dozen as described in Sleepless in Seattle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2022)

Night of the Hunter is such an excellent movie. One of the most chilling movies I've scene.  Robert Mitchum, as Harry Powell, might be the most evil person portrayed in cinema. 

This is the wonderful scene near the end of the movie, in which the good, Lillian Gish takes, takes on the evil, Harry Powell. The juxtaposition, with both of them singing "Leaning on the Everlasting Arms", is masterful.  The B&W cinematography throughout the movie is also excellent. 

"It's a hard world for little things."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 6, 2022)

The much parodied scene from Der Untergang (The Downfall), when Hitler, in a rant, realizes that the end is at hand. For other takes on this scene, Google "Hitler Parodies"


----------



## artringwald (Aug 9, 2022)

With Dick Van Dyke passing this week, this just became one of my favorite movie scenes. He was 92 at the time, and didn't need a stunt double.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 9, 2022)

artringwald said:


> With Dick Van Dyke passing this week, this just became one of my favorite movie scenes. He was 92 at the time, and didn't need a stunt double.


Sorry, it appears that reports of his death were a hoax.





__





						Dick Van Dyke dead 2022 : Actor killed by celebrity death hoax - Mediamass
					

News of actor Dick Van Dyke’s death spread quickly earlier this week, causing concern among fans across the world. However, the December 2022 report has now been confirmed as a complete hoax, the actor best known for his roles in The Dick Van Dyke Show or Mary Poppins is alive and well.




					en.mediamass.net


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Sorry, it appears that reports of his death were a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just thinking, I didn't hear about that one.


----------



## dago (Aug 9, 2022)

slip said:


> I was just thinking, I didn't hear about that one.


Yeah
Still going strong at 96


----------



## GregT (Aug 10, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Psycho - shower scene


I’m sitting on a runway, waiting to take off (delayed) and cruising through this thread.

My dad tells the story of walking down the street in his single days and seeing a double feature playing - Pride of the Yankees and Psycho.

He loved Gary Cooper and went in. He was completely unprepared for Hitchcock and it’s hard for me to imagine today how shocking this movie would have been.

No one kills off their starlet 1/3rd of the way through the movie!!!  Great movie.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Aug 10, 2022)

Love this one too…


----------



## dago (Aug 10, 2022)

GregT said:


> I’m sitting on a runway, waiting to take off (delayed) and cruising through this thread.
> 
> My dad tells the story of walking down the street in his single days and seeing a double feature playing - Pride of the Yankees and Psycho.
> 
> ...


That was a great movie. Typical Hitchcock.  I heard that he wasn't allowed to film it in color because they thought this scene with the blood was too gruesome. If was scary.


----------



## GregT (Aug 10, 2022)

Okay, not a movie - this is for all the Dads out there…


----------



## GregT (Aug 11, 2022)

Posting this one in honor of my mom, she loved Charlton Heston.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 12, 2022)

We drove past Lumahai Beach today ...  made me think of this classic scene.  (Though this was shot at east Lumahai, which you can't see from the road.)






From the Wikipedia South Pacific entry:

_Martin influenced several of her songs.  While showering one day during rehearsals, she came up with the idea for a scene in which she would shampoo her hair onstage.  This gave rise to "I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair".[36] Built around a primitive shower that Logan remembered from his time in the military, the song became one of the most talked-about in South Pacific.[37] _​
One time, when we were staying in Princeville on an exchange, we rented a kayak from a shop in Hanalei.  My son and I dropped the kayak into various streams around the island, one of which was Lumahai stream.  We went as far upstream as we could, until False Kamani bushes completely blocked the river.


----------



## GregT (Aug 13, 2022)

Apologies all, I can‘t find the scene I am looking for — where Greer Garson listens for her son returning from battle....and he cuts his engines to signify safety....great scene.  Apologies I can’t find it...

Next best...






Best,

Greg


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 16, 2022)

Keeping to the one post per day limit, this will be day one of a two-fer.

For most of my childhood and adolescence, I was dismissive of musicals as boring, bland mind fluff.  Then I saw Cabaret, and my outlook on musicals changed entirely.  

Part 1 of my two-fer from Cabaret is "Maybe This Time":


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 16, 2022)

Speaking of musicals, this scene from Moulin Rouge is one of my favorites from a modern musical:






Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 17, 2022)

Here's my second part from Cabaret - the classic "Life is a Cabaret". When I posted "Maybe This Time", I said this would be a two-fer, and to me these two songs show the central dramatic tension central to the production.    

The previous scene, "Maybe This Time", expresses Sally's optimism and hope that this time might be different. As events unfold in the movie, that dream is thoroughly trashed.  Leading to this final statement that "Life is a Cabaret".  You take what you are offered. Glean the good, even in the most desperate of circumstances, and persevere through the bad.

At the start of the scene there's a cut from Joel Grey's emcee to Liza Minelli (as Sally Bowles), getting ready to go on stage. It's very quick, but in the instant after the cut, Sally Bowles appears downcast and crestfallen, presumably with all that has transpired. 

But as soon as the klieg lights illuminate her, she transforms instantly to a performer, and proclaims to us that "Life is a Cabaret". And that is how you survive.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 18, 2022)

This isn't a clip, just a article about Steve McQueen and stunts in The Great Escape and Bullitt.

https://www.slashfilm.com/969369/wh...ilty-about-the-great-escapes-motorcycle-jump/


----------



## dago (Aug 18, 2022)

A big McQueen fan. I will admit I thought he did indeed do that stunt. I knew  that Ekins  did most of the driving in Bullit car chase.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2022)

_After losing his parents, a priest travels to China, where he inherits a mysterious ability that allows him to turn into a dinosaur. At first horrified by this new power, a prostitute convinces him to use it to fight crime. And ninjas._ 

What a brilliant movie premise!!! Low budget, hilarious  camp.  No scene clips I can find, but here's a compilation video.






*****

True story how I learned of this movie.  I was in a local fish market, and a inked-up guy behind the counter was wearing a Velocipastor tee shirt:





I was totally unfamiliar with Velocipastor, and the tee shirt frankly looked like the kind of thing that I might be associated with some type of contemporary Christian youth ministry.  So I pointed to the shirt and asked him if he was on staff at some church. He laughed, and said Velociraptor was a great movie that I should check out.  So I did.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 31, 2022)

High Plains Drifter - Clint Eastwood Sends Outlaws to Hell


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 1, 2022)

It's after midnight, so if I post another I'm still within the one post per day proscription, right?   

*Good Will Hunting - 'It's Not Your Fault'*


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 28, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's after midnight, so if I post another I'm still within the one post per day proscription, right?
> 
> *Good Will Hunting - 'It's Not Your Fault'*


Last week I actually used this in a telephone conversation with a friend who was in a difficult situation and was careening.  I repeated to her over and over and over that it wasn't her fault.  And I stayed with it until she was able to say back to me, credibly, that it wasn't her fault. It took awhile.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 28, 2022)

Feed me Seymour -


----------



## Bucky (Oct 28, 2022)

The opening scene from Top Gun. Not going to waste your time posting a clip of it. Those of you that have seen it have probably seen it many times since. Those of you who haven’t don’t care anyway.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 2, 2022)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - An Army of Birds

Apart from the fun nature of this scene, at the end of the scene there is pivot in how Indiana Jones regards his father in a new way. He realizes that his Dad is actually resourceful and creative - traits that he had never considered in him previously.


----------

